# Dallas/Fort Worth Area



## Craig J

A group of us get together for a photo shoot now and then. I am new to this forum but most of us met through another. Some are amateur and a couple are pros. We have one female (belindab on this forum). Anyone from the DFW area?

Craig


----------



## jpres33

I'd love to join other Fort Worth photographers in the area.  I'm an associate photographer for www.capturesbyerin.com.

Jill Preston


----------



## Rahb

Used to be a member of Texas Photo Forum, but that died out. Enjoyed meetups back then.


----------



## Geenphoto

Hey, also former member of TPF/Pixtus.  I joined a few Meetup.com groups for photog outings. I haven’t done much recently but jumping back into the game since the lockdowns are over.  Wouldn’t mind getting together for lunch or coffee with likeminded photogs.

I am in the northeast corner of Dallas County.


----------

